
Coronavirus effective drug found, claim Bangladeshi doctors - Cecilia52
https://africanewspay.com/news/273859416/
======
rpiguy
This was "discovered" in March in the US, and then "discovered" again in April
by Monash University in Australia. The Ivermectin plus Doxycycline was
proposed almost immediately as an alternative to chloroquine.

Doctors in the West are almost completely pre-occupied with treating the
severely ill, at which point chloroquine and other treatments appear to have
little effect (outside of anecdotal cases).

Now that we have testing in place and available, doctors really should think
about trying these treatments on the not severely ill, i.e., try to prevent
the progression of the disease. Even now almost all studies of Chloroquine and
Ivermectin focus on the severely ill.

I get why you don't want to give Chloroquine and Azithromycin to people early
as it can cause heart problems, but Ivermectin and Doxycycline are even more
widely prescribed than Chloroquine and have fewer side effects. People could
be safety taking these drugs to prevent the progression of the disease, or at
least start testing pre-severe treatments more aggressively.

